# How to double-click with an iPad?



## Eeyore

We went to a new internet service (Comcast) and just discovered that in order to view individual emails, you have to "double-click" on an email in order to read it. I have not been able to discover how to do this with an iPad, despite lots of googling. Has anyone found a way to double-click on a message? I can do it with a windows based computer, a MacPro, but not an iPad.

I tried contacting Comcast, but apparently their own "chat" people don't even use their email system as cross-posted from their trouble-shooting chat line. Their suggestion is that I contact Apple to fix the problem, instead of having to modify Comcast's email system to single-click (or single touch) with all us iPad users. All of the other email systems I have used seem to be single-click.

"chat id : 59b9893e-d62d-4338-b80e-4c0f67e00486
Problem : Ask Comcast Escalation

Eeyore> Ask Comcast Escalation

Bona > Hello Eeyore, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is Bona. Please give me one moment to review your information.

Bona > My pleasure to have you on this chat! Before anything else, I am extending my apologies for the inconvinience that you have experienced. I definitely know that it could be frustrating it to encounter such trouble. I would feel the same way if I am in your situation right now. I still hope that you are doing fine 

Bona > How may I help you today, Eeyore?

Eeyore> Hello, I am traveling and I am using an iPad. How do you double-click to view your email?

Eeyore > Does comcast not allow single-clicking to view email, since the double-mouse click is not available with iPads?

Bona > Oh! I understand that you would like to view you e-mails, James. Can you please try to single click it?

Eeyore > Yes, I have tried touching on a particular email (single-click), but it will not open. Comcast requires a double-click in order to view a message.

Bona > Thanks for confirming, Eeyore. 

Eeyore > I can see if I received new email, but there is no way to open it to view the message. It requires a double-click.

Bona > I would love to help you further but with regard to that issue, you must contact the Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM). 

Bona > What is the brand of your iPAD, Eeyore?

Eeyore> With more and more people getting iPads, do you think comcast can modify their programming so email can be viewed with a single-clicK?

Eeyore> It is the Apple iPad. Almost 5 million have been sold in the US already.

Eeyore > My wife has the same problem with her iPad.

Bona > Thanks for that, Eeyore. I will surely have that information submitted to the Higher Management so that they can do something about it. I have checked here though and Comcast does not require a double click. However, you may also call 1-800-692-7753 or  800-275-2273 which is the direct contact of Apple so they they will be able to assist you further about that. 

Eeyore > Sorry, but I had chatted with an earler analyst several weeks ago and he said you have to double-click in order to access your email with a regular windows or apple based computer

Eeyore > Sorry, I meant to say "double-click in order to view your message."

Eeyore > I have to do it now with the windows based computer I am using to chat with you.

Bona > I see. Can you please give me 2-3 minutes to check our tools and resources for that, Eeyore?

Eeyore > Yes, thank-you very much!

Bona > You are most welcome, Eeyore.

Bona > Thanks for waiting, Eeyore.

Bona > I have verified that you really have to double click on the messages for you to be able to read it. As much as I would love to help you on this, but as I have confirmed, this is an OEM issue. You must contact Apple since they are the only one who can modify that.

Bona > You may call them through 1-800-692-7753 or 800-275-2273.

Eeyore > Okay, thank-you very much for your help and information. I will contact Apple. Hopefully, you might accelerate this conversation to a supervisor since their are so many iPad users who are now stuck without access to their emails. 

Bona > I do understand and you are welcome, Eeyore. And thank you for understanding with regard to this issue. I will surely have this concern forwarded to my Supervisor and to our Higher Management so that we can put an action to this. Thanks again.

Bona > Thank you so much for the opportinity you have given me to resolve your issue for today. I would like to assure that all of your concerns are all addressed. Will there be anything else that I can assist you with today?"

I have changed my actual user ID to "Eeyore", but that was the gist of the conversation. Apparently, no-one knows what an iPad is where-ever the Comcast rep is located. And yes, this is the big national cable-tv, internet, phone Comcast we are talking about.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eeyore--how frustrating!

Here's a link to some discussion of this issue on an Apple forum.
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa;jsessionid=7E363C9465BF7044CCFF2F80D16F3ACF.node0?messageID=11390971&#11390971

two things I noticed as I skimmed it, was that people are clicking on "Reply" to open the message to read, and that there was a suggestion of using the mobile version of the Comcast site... I didn't read through, but hopefully something there might be of some use, if you haven't looked at it already....

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore

Thanks Betsy! I tried the mobile version and it is a crude work-around. Any emails with a pdf attachment will just show an error. No way to magnify or blow-up the page to read the fine print or enter your email address and password (for those of us using bifocals, LOL). Looks more like unfriendly coding on Comcast's part. I can change a "save preferences for Apple phones and ipods" but it doesn't seem to support the usual Apple commands of pinch and zoom or read pdf files. I think I will send an email with a copy of my conversation chat and your link to some higher-ups at Comcast. As a stockholder, they might just listen a "little-bit."

Best Wishes!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have Comcast and I also have a Gmail account.  I have all my emails from Comcast forwarded to my Gmail account.  It's just much easier that way.  

Using gmail on my laptop there is also an option to reply using gmail but it shows up as coming from my comcast email addy.  I don't know if this would be a work-around for you or not.


----------



## akagriff

I have comcast but I use yahoo for my email.  I haven't had this problem with my ipad


----------



## geko29

Comcast's webmail interface is horrid.  Why don't you just set up your email account in the Mail app and be done with it?  No double-click issues, you don't have to manually log in every time, messages get delivered in the background, and it's 100x faster overall.

There's literally no reason to use a webmail client on an iThing that you own.


----------



## VictoriaP

geko29 said:


> Comcast's webmail interface is horrid. Why don't you just set up your email account in the Mail app and be done with it? No double-click issues, you don't have to manually log in every time, messages get delivered in the background, and it's 100x faster overall.
> 
> There's literally no reason to use a webmail client on an iThing that you own.


I know Gmail through my iThings is hit or miss sometimes. There have been plenty of times when I need to not only use the web client, but coax the full desktop version into working in order to view a PDF, for example. It isn't that way always, but it happens relatively frequently enough to be a nuisance. The search function through the mail app also seems to be hit or miss. I do agree that using Mail is the way to go, but for now, I can still see the need for access to the web interface.

Mail on the iPhone 4 is way better under iOS4, so hopefully those improvements port nicely to the iPad this fall!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geko29 said:


> Comcast's webmail interface is horrid. Why don't you just set up your email account in the Mail app and be done with it? No double-click issues, you don't have to manually log in every time, messages get delivered in the background, and it's 100x faster overall.
> 
> There's literally no reason to use a webmail client on an iThing that you own.


I can't speak for Eeyore, but I do know people who are concerned that the email app can't be passworded. And I guess that the whole iPad can be passworded? But that would be a pain every time it went to sleep....
I don't care about my email, but there are a few other apps that I would password if I used them; some of the financial stuff.

Betsy


----------



## geko29

That's a fair point, but password protecting the entire device is a good idea, and not terribly bothersome. The security policy on my Exchange server requires a minimum 6-digit passcode on the device before it will allow me to get mail on my iPhone. It literally takes less than one second to enter the code, and you can change the default re-lock timeout from "every time the screen shuts off" to up to "15 minutes of no input".

If you want to password protect individual apps, you have to jailbreak your device and install something like iProtect, because Apple doesn't want you to have that functionality.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I dunno, I don't want to have to enter a password every time I want to look up how many movies some actor was in  , or when I let the grandkids use it...so I'm fine with not having it passworded.  But I'm a quilter.   If I were using it for a different kind of work, like a friend who has a tech company, I'm sure I'd want the whole device passworded--I'd have emails, spreadsheets, documents that would need to be protected.

As for the few apps I want passworded, the apps themselves allow for that, so I'm good.

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP

I will say having the whole thing password protected is less bothersome than I expected.  DHand I both did ours this week; we're visiting family and my brother in law is a practical joker.  He kept picking up random iPads and messing with them--with six in the room, anyone was a viable target in his eyes.  **snort**

I set mine to immediate lock, and it really has been painless enough that I may just leave it this way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tried it, I'm way too lazy to want the extra step if I don't need it, and I don't...but it's not bad if I needed to restrict access...I'd like to get rid of the slider myself and just have to touch the screen...

Betsy


----------



## abbiewilkins21

I can't get it to load on my iPad either. When I try and sign in, it switches back and forth between the mobile and desktop versions until it finally quits with a Safari error about too many redirects. Hope they fix it soon!


----------

